# Fragen über sonst nichts



## rainair (9 Dezember 2008)

awsed schrieb:


> hi leute


 
Hallo zusammen,

wahrscheinlich schon alt abgehangen, aber trotzdem eine Frage:

Hat jemand schonmal von einer SWP GmbH (anscheinend ein verm. Inkasso-Unternehmen) in Verbindung mit mega-downloads.ne gehört?

Oder ist das eine der vielen neu gegründeten Firmen, die ebenfalls nur die Menschheit besch...?

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## drachen08 (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Lies dir die vielen Threads durch, die Vorgehensweise wie sich User wehren, da ist es egal - ob es me... ist oder......


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



rainair schrieb:


> SWP GmbH in Verbindung mit mega-downloads.ne gehört?


Na klar doch, die gehören zu dem österreichischen Firmengestrüpp der Handlungsaktiven in Wien. In Deutschland unterhalten die nur einen Briefkasten.


----------



## rainair (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



drachen08 schrieb:


> Lies dir die vielen Threads durch, die Vorgehensweise wie sich User wehren, da ist es egal - ob es me... ist oder......


 

???

Also entweder hast Du meine Frage nicht richtig gelesen oder verstanden.

Es ging nicht um Vorgehensweisen, sondern nur um die Frage, ob jemand das Unternehmen bereits kennt.

Sonst nichts.


----------



## drachen08 (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



rainair schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Also entweder hast Du meine Frage nicht richtig gelesen oder verstanden.
> 
> ...



Hättest du dich hier umgesehen, hätte sich die Frage erledigt.
Wie ist es sonst möglich, dass hier u.a. von mega....Threads vorhanden sind?:roll:


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



rainair schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Also entweder hast Du meine Frage nicht richtig gelesen oder verstanden.
> 
> ...



Schon mal was von Google gehört???


----------



## drachen08 (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Google gehört???


:dafuer:


----------



## rainair (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



drachen08 schrieb:


> :dafuer:


 
Vielen Dank für die hochgradig intelligenten Antworten !:wall:


----------



## bernhard (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen über sonst nichts*

Die Diskussion über nichts abgetrennt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen über sonst nichts*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/259314-post3.html
http://www.google.de/search?num=30&...ega-Downloads"+swp&btnG=Suche&meta=lr=lang_de

SWP GmbH
Am Spitz 2-3/5/1
A-1210 Wien
[...]
Geschäftsführer: H*** St*** *xxx, Einzelperson, alleinvertretungsberechtigt
Gesellschafter: H*** St*** *xxx Einzelperson, Anteil: 100.00%
Tätigkeit: Inkassobüro
Mitarbeiter: 1

Bank: OLB AG (Oldenburgische Landesbank)
Konto-Nr.: [...]xxx
BLZ: [...]xxx 

Die Lieblingsunterhosenfarbe des GF kann ich Dir leider derzeit nicht mitteilen, wenn Du aber bei www.wir-wissen-alles.biz kostenlos* Deine Adresse, dein Geburtsdatum, Deine Bankdaten und ein paar Onlinebanking-TANs samt PIN hinterlässt, werden wir Dir das auch noch raussuchen. 

(*) Mit der Anmeldung berechtigen Sie uns unwiderruflich zur Abbuchung von monatlich ab 3 Euro ** von Ihrem Konto***
(**) bis zu 5ct/min sind möglich 
(***) Bei nicht vorhandener Deckung werden wir sie persönlich aufsuchen, um den Einsatz vorhandener Wertgegenstände zu diskutieren

_Dieses posting enthält ärgerbedingte sarkastische Übertreibungen_


----------

